# Anal Gland Issues, shopping for new food...



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

:yuck: My little man smells like anal glands. It has been going on for about 4 weeks, not noticable from a distance but ick! He is eating 2.25 cups of Taste of the Wild, Salmon everyday. Other than this issue, he is doing exceptional on the food. Gibbs eats with gusto, has bright eyes, shiny fur, and has lots of energy. I know that he *shouldn't* be having these issues at this early age. 

For the last week or two, I have been giving 2-3 tbsp of canned pumpkin to help firm his poop even further. I haven't noticed an improvement in his smelliness and I shouldn't have to add anything to his kibble. I have to admit, I don't think his stools are too soft. Once in a while, he will have a soft bowel movement if he's had a bully stick or marrow bone. However, those treats are few and far between. Gibbs doesn't have an anal gland abcess or other medical problem causing this. I believe it is a food/fiber issue. I visited the local pet food store and was contemplating a food with "good" grains to help the smell. 

I'm thinking about Acana Lamb & Apple, Fromm, or maybe just another variety of TOTW (grainfree). Thoughts? Tips? HELP!:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If he's doing well on the food otherwise, I'd try some of the Digestive Enhancer.... enzymes and probiotics are good for the entire GI system.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> :yuck: My little man smells like anal glands. It has been going on for about 4 weeks, not noticable from a distance but ick! He is eating 2.25 cups of Taste of the Wild, Salmon everyday. Other than this issue, he is doing exceptional on the food. Gibbs eats with gusto, has bright eyes, shiny fur, and has lots of energy. I know that he *shouldn't* be having these issues at this early age.
> 
> For the last week or two, I have been giving 2-3 tbsp of canned pumpkin to help firm his poop even further. I haven't noticed an improvement in his smelliness and I shouldn't have to add anything to his kibble. I have to admit, I don't think his stools are too soft. Once in a while, he will have a soft bowel movement if he's had a bully stick or marrow bone. However, those treats are few and far between. Gibbs doesn't have an anal gland abcess or other medical problem causing this. I believe it is a food/fiber issue. I visited the local pet food store and was contemplating a food with "good" grains to help the smell.
> 
> I'm thinking about Acana Lamb & Apple, Fromm, or maybe just another variety of TOTW (grainfree). Thoughts? Tips? HELP!:


 
Every dog I have ever been around that is fed TOTW smells like fish to me. I have a pal who recently switched from that food to (I can hear the groans now...) ProPlan - mixing 1/2 Performance and 1/2 Sensitive Stomach. The dog looks better already, there is no odor, and she's saving a ton of money.
I feed ProPlan Performance, and add only Digestive Enhancer. No anal gland issues, no stench, great coat, healthy, active dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BTW, in an article about pano written by a vet, TOTW was actually mentioned - as a food not to feed...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you had his anal glands expressed? My dog needed it done as a puppy once...and since then no problems.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Every dog I have ever been around that is fed TOTW smells like fish to me. I have a pal who recently switched from that food to (I can hear the groans now...) ProPlan - mixing 1/2 Performance and 1/2 Sensitive Stomach. The dog looks better already, there is no odor, and she's saving a ton of money.
> I feed ProPlan Performance, and add only Digestive Enhancer. No anal gland issues, no stench, great coat, healthy, active dogs.


I feed my cat Pro Plan, so I'm not in the "hate Pro Plan" corner. I tried to feed her Fromm, we went through 4 bags and she was gaining weight, and her fur wasn't as soft or shiny.... I went back to what was working- the Pro Plan! 

I've heard from a few others from our training facility that feed a fish based food that their dogs are "smellier" than compared to when on other blends. Maybe it is more a fish based food than anything else??? Hmm... that's possible. 

I think regardless, I will try the digestive enhancer. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> BTW, in an article about pano written by a vet, TOTW was actually mentioned - as a food not to feed...


That is interesting and good to know (though a little late for us, Gibbs is 5 months). We haven't had any problems, he's growing at a slow rate. He's 20 weeks and it a nice, lean 26 lbs. 



RedDogs said:


> Have you had his anal glands expressed? My dog needed it done as a puppy once...and since then no problems.


He was microchipped about a month ago, the vet said he was scared and expressed his glands then. I haven't thought to do it again. I know how, so I might have the DH hold him and do it tomorrow night so it is done.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn developed anal gland issues from eating TOTW Pacific Stream. Never had them before, so I'm blaming the food. I quickly switched him back to Natural Balance venison and sweet potato....problem solved.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> That is interesting and good to know (though a little late for us, Gibbs is 5 months). We haven't had any problems, he's growing at a slow rate. He's 20 weeks and it a nice, lean 26 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> He was microchipped about a month ago, the vet said he was scared and expressed his glands then. I haven't thought to do it again. I know how, so I might have the DH hold him and do it tomorrow night so it is done.


 
I'd suggest not doing it. Unless you absolutely know that they are full, expressing the glands can make them worse, or, even rupture them.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd try a non-fish based food. Anal glands are often described as smelling "fishy".

If he squirted the glands on his own when he was microchipped, I doubt it's actually a gland problem, but you never know.


----------

